# Trial in Hamburg



## luckygambler (31. Januar 2017)

Hallo Leute,

seit Jahren bin ich wieder auf nem Bike und suche Anschluss in Hamburg.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Insomnia- (31. Januar 2017)

Ole düsel
Robert Chen 

Sind die beiden die mir spontan einfallen. Gibt da aber noch mehr soweit ich weis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (5. Februar 2017)

Hmmmm.... Gibt es denn mittlerweile ein anderes Forum oder eine Facebook Gruppe, auf der sich die Leute verabreden?


----------



## tomke2 (6. Februar 2017)

Is grad n bisschen mau in HH. Melde mich bei dir wenn ma' ein Treff is....
In welchem Stadtteil biste denn zu Hause?
Gruß Christian


----------



## luckygambler (6. Februar 2017)

Moin! Ich bin bis Ende Juni im Schanzenviertel. Danach ma gucken. Gibt es denn Vorschläge für Spots?


----------



## echo trialer (8. Februar 2017)

Moin, komme aus Lüneburg. Ole Düsel fährt nicht mehr. Robby ab und zu mal. Kann ja mal rüber kommen oder umgekehrt


----------



## luckygambler (8. Februar 2017)

Das ist definitiv eine gute Option. Werde mir noch ein paar Wochen Zeit nehmen um mich wieder ans Bike zu gewöhnen, und dann sollte das Wetter auch wieder etwas entspannter werden.


----------



## luckygambler (8. März 2017)

Soooo, ich wäre dann jetzt soweit. Ruhe auf dem Hinterrad: Check. Verschiedene Moves auf vier Paletten: Check. Tendenz steigend.
Kann losgehen. Für Nummerntausch bitte pm.


----------



## blackschanel1337 (16. März 2017)

Moin Moin,ich komme aus Kiel bin ein Anfänger aber bin gerne dabei ^^ bin durch Berufschule öfters in HH und gelegentlich auch mal mit nem Kollegen.


----------



## zodoingt (18. März 2017)

Robby ab und zu mal. Kann ja mal rüber kommen oder umgekehrt


----------



## luckygambler (20. März 2017)

Jau! Habe auch schon ein paar coole Spots entdeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (20. März 2017)

luckygambler schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> seit Jahren bin ich wieder auf nem Bike und suche Anschluss in Hamburg.
> 
> Beste Grüße


Da gibbet doch ne Dienstagsrunde, da treffen sich Einige in den Harburger Bergen.


----------



## luckygambler (20. März 2017)

Eine regelmäßige Runde wäre super!


----------



## Hammer-Ali (20. März 2017)

Die Gruppe nennt sich D.O.D.
Thomas scheint da recht aktiv zu sein.


----------



## luckygambler (21. März 2017)

Das ist wie jemandem ne Möhre vor das Gesicht zu binden...


----------



## jester81 (21. März 2017)

die D.o.D. fahren Trails nicht Trial... großer Unterschied!


----------



## kutamak (8. Mai 2021)

luckygambler schrieb:


> Jau! Habe auch schon ein paar coole Spots entdeckt.


Hey! Bin gerade in Hamburg bis sonntag mit meinem Trial Fahrrad! Gibsg es ein session bei euch bald?
Lg. Guy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (8. Mai 2021)

Session?


----------

